# show us your manly men and their maltese...



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I took this the other night - I was in the living room with Atticus & Rugby
and DH came home and then there was no Rugby... I went looking after 
awhile and there they were sacked out on the guest room bed! I woke 
Rugby up w/all the flashes - but DH slept on..
[attachment=24400:attachment]
[attachment=24414:attachment]
So share your photos of those men in your Maltese lives caught in the act!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I took this the other night - I was in the living room with Atticus & Rugby and DH came home and then there was no Rugby... I went looking after awhile and there they were sacked out on the guest room bed! I woke Rugby up w/all the flashes - but DH slept on..
> [attachment=24400:attachment]
> So share your photos of those men in your Maltese lives caught in the act!![/B]


 

This is an everyday occurrence in my house... but if my wife posts any pictures of it...


















I will have to start wearing a disguise just to go out...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If either one catches me posting these pictures I'm dead meat!!!

Mia laying on her Dad!









Mia kissing her Dad!









Mia's 2nd fav. spot (I'm 1st)!









My 6' 4" son bonding with the baby!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> I took this the other night - I was in the living room with Atticus & Rugby and DH came home and then there was no Rugby... I went looking after awhile and there they were sacked out on the guest room bed! I woke Rugby up w/all the flashes - but DH slept on..
> [attachment=24400:attachment]
> So share your photos of those men in your Maltese lives caught in the act!![/B]



Cannot see a pic!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401908
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either!!








But wait, I saw it on preview, sooo cute!!!
Add me to the list of their hubbies KILLING them if they knew these pics were posted!!

[attachment=24401:attachment]

[attachment=24402:attachment]

[attachment=24403:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I think this is the best I have of hubby right now:

First night we had him home:
[attachment=24404:attachment]

When I couldn't find him, he had not yet warmed up to hubby-it was cute to me!
[attachment=24405:attachment]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics. I love seeing men snuggled up their little babies, its so cute.

My babies dont have a daddy, so I have no pics.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto & My Dad - When my Dad finally stopped doing the "comb over" and realized that he was bald he told me that when he looked in the mirror he decided that he looks like "Uncle Junior" from the Soprano's. When we were all watching a movie and my Dad was sitting on the couch, Toto walked along the back of the couch and started licking his bald head, a first for both of them!

[attachment=24410:attachment]

Toto & My Step-Dad

[attachment=24411:attachment]

My stepdad has since passed away. Toto was the first dog that he ever got to know. He didn't know how to act around a dog and learned from my Mom and I. He would marvel over the way Toto would act, play and love. My Mom would be in another room and he would quietly call to her, staying frozen in place, so that she could come find Toto asleep on his stomach or burrowed in his arm. He would fight with my Mom over whose side of the bed Toto would sleep on when Toto spent the night.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those are some snuggly men in your lives! - Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

As before quoted, I will certainly pay the price for posting this, hopefully hubby won't check in and see it







my days would be numbered









He was taking a nap on the sofa and of course his best buddy had to be there with him, Scooby can always be found where ever daddy is. This was taken pre Koko days. You can also see some of my hand made throw rugs madly draping all over the place, hubby's favorite is the one on his lap, it's done in the Bears colors, just for him but Scooby loves laying on it







Most of the others I made after surgery on my feet, it kept me occupied while confined to a chair









[attachment=24416:attachment]

Here are post Koko days, both boys sharing daddy's chair, they also love him to assist with greenie chew time..
[attachment=24417:attachment]

[attachment=24418:attachment]

Now Scooby is more possessive of daddy's chair so Koko is no longer permitted to share on a regular basis, but occasionally he manages to worm his way in


----------



## purpleprincess68 (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't caught my hubby with Tiara while I had the camera ready yet, but here is our 6 year old son with his first puppy ever!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

OMG, this thread is so cute! I love all these pics.

Here's my "manly" brother in Iraq, sorry for going off the main purpose, but I can't find the one pic I have of him and Sas. I'll keep looking, but I think I deleted it:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> OMG, this thread is so cute! I love all these pics.
> 
> Here's my "manly" brother in Iraq, sorry for going off the main purpose, but I can't find the one pic I have of him and Sas. I'll keep looking, but I think I deleted it:
> 
> ...


Best of luck to your brother serving in Iraq. Please thank him for his service for us!


















These are the only ones I have right now.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've found one picture (so far) which I could post. It is actually a picture of Chance our rescue, who knows no shame, relaxing with me. You can just barely see either Max or Rocky in the very bottom of the picture snuggled up.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=24436:attachment]

One more of Toto with my stepdad. He looks like a toy to me in this picture.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Ok-I think this is the best I have of hubby right now:
> 
> First night we had him home:[/B]


OMG, he's SO cute!







Oh, and Kosmo is a cutie pie too.









QUOTE("Sassy&Alyssa")


> Here's my "manly" brother in Iraq, sorry for going off the main purpose, but I can't find the one pic I have of him and Sas. I'll keep looking, but I think I deleted it[/B]


Now THAT is a manly man for sure! Please thank him for his service. If you ever find the pic of him with your puppy, I'd love to see it.

My new baby doesn't have a daddy, so no pics from me. But, I just gotta say, this is my very favorite thread I've ever read on SM. Cute cute cute.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, those are some cute photos

Sassy & Alyssa - your brother is CUTE - I hope he has a safe tour of duty and is home soon.

There are many good looking men & boys out there cuddling maltese









Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

love all your pictures







ok since I'll be in real trouble if I post hubby pictures 

here are some from my dad. ( brother and mom also) 

Dad pretending he is a tough guy









[attachment=24444:attachment] 

He really loves Sparkey, honest







and he still has a little comb over left









[attachment=24445:attachment]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just had to laugh at the Dad doos...my Dad is 83 and combs it forward..LOL....and he still has hair left!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> love all your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely pic Fay - is that your dad's hat that Sparkey is terrified of ??
Your brother looks like Charlie Sheen -


----------



## Melly (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan and Molly nappin'. 










He loves the new kitty too...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Ryan and Molly nappin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh these are priceless, especially the kitty snuggled up to Ryan's whiskers







I would say that is one very prickly pillow


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When we first brought Sassy home my nephew (who is a football player) came for a visit. Here is a picture of the "football" guy with a fluffy puppy.







I told Brett I would keep this one in case I ever need leverage for blackmail









[attachment=24466:attachment]


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys! My brother came home awhile ago, safe and sound, no limbs missing thank god! He had a depression, but to tell you the truth I'm actually glad he went. The army really straightened him out. More recently he got a GREAT job at a veterans rights group and bought his own apartment in Washington DC. Yeah...sorry going off the main purpose again. 

I STILL can't find the picture...it was really cute to because my brother claims to hate her. I really don't remember deleting it.







I swear I'm going nuts! I'll take a pic this weekend when he comes down. He normally "cuddles" with her when know one is downstairs, I can hide behind the table so I can take a pic.









BTW, these pics all put a smile on my face! This is such a cute thread.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree - those men and the maltese are very cute!! 

"whisker kitty" is a pretty special picture!

I also think that Faye's brother is better looking than Charlie Sheen!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Daddy Bruce and favorite son, Bogie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Daddy Bruce and favorite son, Bogie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - Your dad is cute! What a great smile - and look at Bogie - he's a darling!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a picture of my Dad with Karli. Dad is as tough as nails, but when it comes to animals he reminds me of St. Francis of Assisi. Since 1994 Dad has survived a severe, life-threatening stroke (in hospital and rehab. for 3 mos.), colon cancer, mandible (jawbone) cancer, and prostate cancer. At the time of his stroke, he was working for the U.S. Department of Agriculture, was a part-time minister, and ran a very large farm. Although his left side is paralysed, the stroke didn't affect him very much cognitively. He is still able to manage his farm and check his cows every day on a utility vehicle. He spends a lot of time just sitting on the porch with his dog and his cat. 

While Dad was in the hospital recovering from his stroke, a nurse found out that Dad enjoyed bird watching so she brought in a box of wild bird seed and made sure he was taken out to the courtyard so he could feed and watch birds. This was so therapeutic for him.

Mom and Dad celebrated their 50th wedding anniversary today at the same church in which they were married. During the celebration there was a time of sharing memories of them as a couple and their positive impact and influence on the community. During this time of sharing, my uncle talked about Dad's love of all creatures and his gentle and kind spirit. 

So here's a picture of the man in my life who passed along his love of animals and nature to me. That's some of his cows in the background and note the squirrel feeder on the tree. 












Joy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> This is a picture of my Dad with Karli. Dad is as tough as nails, but when it comes to animals he reminds me of St. Francis of Assisi. Since 1994 Dad has survived a MAJOR stroke (in hospital and rehab. for 3 mos.), colon cancer, mandible (jawbone) cancer, and prostate cancer. At the time of his stroke, he was working for the U.S. Department of Agriculture, was a part-time minister, and ran a very large farm. Although his left side is paralysed, the stroke didn't affect him very much cognitively. He is still able to manage his farm and check his cows every day on a utility vehicle. He spends a lot of time just sitting on the porch with his dog and his cat.
> 
> While Dad was in the hospital recovering from his stroke, a nurse found out that Dad enjoyed bird watching and she brought in a box of wild bird seed and made sure he was taken out to the courtyard so he could watch birds. This was so therapeutic for him.
> 
> ...



Joy, what a wonderful story to share with us!! I need a hanky!! Your father is truly amazing - he must have unbelievable inner strength. (& if he's anything like my dad - he knows how many calves each cow has had and has a little memory about each one...). 50 yrs - how wonderful!! You are a very lucky lady to have parents with such a solid marriage and to have been taught the beauty of animals and nature and community.

Did you know that Bark magazine is having a contest to put your dog (past or present - I think) -on the cover! you submit a essay along w/a photo of your pooch. Check it out.

karli looks like she's smiling!

Thanks for sharing!
Jennifer


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a sweet thread, i've throughly enjoyed everyone's pictures.









here's hubby and the mass man:
[attachment=24476:attachment]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Carrie - 
1 -Your pups are always so sparkling white!!

2 -that is a really cool photo - the barn is so perfectly captured in the side mirror !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> This is a picture of my Dad with Karli. Dad is as tough as nails, but when it comes to animals he reminds me of St. Francis of Assisi. Since 1994 Dad has survived a severe, life-threatening stroke (in hospital and rehab. for 3 mos.), colon cancer, mandible (jawbone) cancer, and prostate cancer. At the time of his stroke, he was working for the U.S. Department of Agriculture, was a part-time minister, and ran a very large farm. Although his left side is paralysed, the stroke didn't affect him very much cognitively. He is still able to manage his farm and check his cows every day on a utility vehicle. He spends a lot of time just sitting on the porch with his dog and his cat.
> 
> While Dad was in the hospital recovering from his stroke, a nurse found out that Dad enjoyed bird watching so she brought in a box of wild bird seed and made sure he was taken out to the courtyard so he could feed and watch birds. This was so therapeutic for him.
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't even know what to say except I admire your father.
My dad loves creatures,nature and taught us about some of the things you mention like your dad...he grew up raising cattle too.








He looks very happy and content in that picture.









I love this thread too!And hope I can find and post the pic my dtr took of my hub hugging her chi,my Lhasa and malt! I also would be dead meat if caught posting it!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Harry, my boyfriend, and Maggie napping!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

This thread is wonderful thanks for sharing ladies


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is hubby & my two sons spoiling her as usual. My hubby is NOT an animal lover. He is one of those people that believe pets belong outdoors weeeeeeeeell not until he met Chyna. She has him in the palm of her hands. He even allows her to sleep on the bed!! OMG! She has truely worked her magic.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Here is hubby & my two sons spoiling her as usual. My hubby is NOT an animal lover. He is one of those people that believe pets belong outdoors weeeeeeKeeell not until he met Chyna. She has him in the palm of her hands. He even allows her to sleep on the bed!! OMG! She has truely worked her magic.[/B]


What a handsome family you have - these little Maltese can worm their way into anyones hearts!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=402582
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Jennifer! Yes these Furkids can. I am a true believer & witness!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

This is such a cute thread!!! I have been looking at all these pics and smiled the whole time!

Here are some pics of Mia and my bf



Mia and BF the first day we brought her home!










Mia and BF at the beach!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

James and Poptart cuddling - 4th of July 










My tired boys...don't worry that ugly comforter isn't mine. It was at the hotel after we got Poptart.



















The last two are of Jame and Bella they are the newest ones I could find of them.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my hubby with three of our "kids". The black lab wasn't in on this play session.

Isn't it funny how these little creatures can melt even the most macho man!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie -
> 1 -Your pups are always so sparkling white!!
> 
> 2 -that is a really cool photo - the barn is so perfectly captured in the side mirror !
> ...


1-oh, they're not _always_ sparkling white... LOL!! but they clean up pretty nice.









2-doh..i didn't even notice that!







that darn farmlife follows me everywhere...








(i was at my mother's when that photo was taken)


----------

